# What is your main access to the Internet?



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop computer
Laptop
Tablet
Mobile device such as a phone or pocket PC
other


----------



## twinkles (Dec 30, 2019)

tablet


----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2019)

Laptop and iPad


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Laptop


----------



## bingo (Dec 30, 2019)

mobile  and tablet


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 30, 2019)

Lap top and Smartphone..the latter is so handy and within my reach at home wheteas the lappy is in another room out of sight but I prefer it as the phone is limited but suits me


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*Desktop computer*


----------



## Llynn (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop and tablet.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop,    and  mobile occasionally


----------



## Pam (Dec 30, 2019)

Laptop.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2019)

My only access is with a laptop.

Lately, I've been thinking that I need another inexpensive device to serve as a backup now that my bills are being paid online.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

I was beginning to think I was the only person in the world to still have a clunky desktop - I'll've had it 8 years next month (January). It was a refurb I bought form a computer repair shop when my Windows XP tower gave up the ghost. The case is HP Compaq, but the innards were probably revamped at the computer shop. Have had to replace a few peripherals, though. Probably horribly outdated as to software and hardware. I only keep it because any new system will have Windows 10 and a few people have told me they HATE it. I have Windows 7 and am familiar with that, up to a point. I have heard good things abut Chromebook, but to access the Internet, you have to do it with Wi Fi or other wireless connections. I have a wired modem. Correct me if I'm wrong since I am not very tech savvy.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 30, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My only access is with a laptop.
> 
> Lately, I've been thinking that I need another inexpensive device to serve as a *backup now that my bills are being paid online*.



YES!!!  A couple of days ago I had temporary trouble with my PC and I got panicky, since I do a lot of my bill paying and other financial stuff online.  I should probably bite the expense bullet and get a smartphone.  I do like my PC, though, with its large screen and big keyboard, would never get rid of my Windows 10 PC.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

Laptop.

Trap me not, at a desk with a dinosaur in only one room of the house.

Like today, I took my lappy into the kitchen to follow a recipe using it's battery. Tablet or phone will afford the same convenience, but not a desk top.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Laptop.
> 
> Trap me not, at a desk with a dinosaur in only one room of the house.
> 
> Like today, I took my lappy into the kitchen to follow a recipe using it's battery. Tablet or phone will afford the same convenience, but not a desk top.


How do you print your recipes for repeat uses?  Can you print them from your lappy?  I would get a laptop if not for the lack of print options, not just recipes but also financial stuff.


----------



## toffee (Dec 30, 2019)

mobile    laptop..


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

I print nothing. It's all in my PC which replaces paper files, which is the point.

If I needed to print anything I would use the library. I don't own a printer anymore.

Actually, I didn't know we couldn't hook up to a printer.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

@Catlady, we can hook our lappies to printers!

Win 10 Main Menu
Publisher

You have to have bought Microsoft Office Suite, and I don't know much about it, but we can 

Being your laptop to  computer shop and ask then to show you.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I print nothing. It's all in my PC which replaces paper files, which is the point.
> 
> If I needed to print anything I would use the library. I don't own a printer anymore.
> 
> Actually, I didn't know we couldn't hook up to a printer.


Okay, I just looked it up, looks like I CAN use a printer with a laptop.  I'd like to have a laptop, we'll see.   I like to print my recipes and keep them in a file box, and I like to print financials like stock confirmations.  I'm OCD that way.  I know, it's bad!

To *use a printer* with your *laptop*, *you* must first set it up. A few *laptops* still feature a *printer* port, but most *use* a regular USB port. ... Also, set up the *printer* with ink and paper according to the directions that came with the *printer*. Connect a USB cable to the *printer* and to your *laptop*.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I like to print financials like stock confirmations. I'm OCD that way. I know, it's bad!


LOL, it's not bad. But that's what your computer desktop and files are for.....Anyway, I also like paper for some things too.

Hey, you're on the ball about the printer issue... good luck!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 30, 2019)

My lap top is heavy and bought it in 2012 a Sony Vaio model. Its proved a good lap top and I switched to W10 a bout 4 years ago and so far not had any probs with this version but then I simplistic in my usage and not very technical.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop.  Can use my Kindle or phone but I like Desktop best.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> How do you print your recipes for repeat uses?  Can you print them from your lappy?  I would get a laptop if not for the lack of print options, not just recipes but also financial stuff.



I use an iPad for everything that I do, and I have 3 of them, plus a small Kindle Fire that i only use for reading books with.  My ipads hook right up wirelessly with our printer, so anything I need to print, I can do it.   The printer is out of the way in the back exercise room, and I can sit comfortably in our living room with my ipad and send it to the printer. 
However, I have started putting recipes as well as knitting patterns right into the ipad, since it is easy to carry it into the kitchen for following the recipe, and it never gets lost that way. 
Online there are a lot of free pattern and recipe books on Amazon Kindle Store, so I get those and have them stored in my ipad and Kindle. 

I had a Chromebook for a while, and they are kind of a super-easy to use laptop, and use the Google operating system, which also protects the Chromebook from any viruses that come out. 
If you have an antenna built into your modem, @debodun , then you can use it for a wireless connection. If you rent the modem from your internet provider, they can tell you if it can use wireless or not, and if not, they can update you to one that does use wireless. 

The Chromebook can also be hooked up to an external monitor , so if you have a large monitor that you are using with your dinosaur desktop, then you could use the monitor with the Chromebook if you wanted to. 
Chromebook are very inexpensive, and start at under $200; so you might want to check them out the next time that you are at Best Buy, or one of the other similar stores.


----------



## oldman (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop
(2) Laptops
Tablet 
(2) iPads
Cell Phone


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop with a solid state hard drive &  a nice 22 inch monitor.  Don't do tablets, ipads & cell phones but I do have 2 laptops in the other room.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Okay, I just looked it up, looks like I CAN use a printer with a laptop.  I'd like to have a laptop, we'll see.   I like to print my recipes and keep them in a file box, and I like to print financials like stock confirmations.  I'm OCD that way.  I know, it's bad!
> 
> To *use a printer* with your *laptop*, *you* must first set it up. A few *laptops* still feature a *printer* port, but most *use* a regular USB port. ... Also, set up the *printer* with ink and paper according to the directions that came with the *printer*. Connect a USB cable to the *printer* and to your *laptop*.


If you're buying a printer as well, make sure it has the option for wireless printing, that way you won't even need to attach a cable. Anything connected to your network will be able to print to it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

I read the OP as "what was my main access to the Internet", which is a laptop.
But I use the following on a regular basis:
Assorted laptops with different operating systems (Various flavors of Windows, MAC OS, Ubuntu Studio)
Tablets
Smart TV
Iphone
All in One. (Processor is built into the display)
Desktop, which is about to be sunset

So I'm not a tech snob.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 30, 2019)

iPhone XP I believe. It’s the only wifi access I have. We have no computer or internet


----------



## Catlady (Dec 30, 2019)

Gardenlover said:


> If you're buying a printer as well, make sure it has the option for wireless printing, that way you won't even need to attach a cable. Anything connected to your network will be able to print to it.


I already have a printer, HP Deskjet 02530.  I think I rather have my dinosaur desktop for easy big screen view and big  easy to type keyboard, and then get a smartphone for quick internet stuff to carry wherever I go.  Would also like a laptop but I can't afford a lot of toys.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

iPad with mobile Wi Fi

iPhone 7  with it’s own data plan / hot spot for iPad


----------



## Catlady (Dec 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> iPhone XP I believe. It’s the only wifi access I have. We have no computer or internet


So, if you have a smartphone you don't need to pay for internet?  I'm sorry if it's a stupid question, I'm not very tech literate.   I now pay almost $60 with Century Link for slow internet and it really bugs me, but I like having internet, would be very unhappy without it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> iPhone XP I believe. It’s the only wifi access I have. We have no computer or internet


From data I review, phone/tablet access is the growing trend. I think they were 51% of the devices used. Different segments of the Internet may see different trends.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> So, if you have a smartphone you don't need to pay for internet?  I'm sorry if it's a stupid question, I'm not very tech literate.   I now pay almost $60 with Century Link for slow internet and it really bugs me, but I like having internet, would be very unhappy without it.


I use my (old)  I phone 7 as a hot spot for my iPad


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> So, if you have a smartphone you don't need to pay for internet?  I'm sorry if it's a stupid question, I'm not very tech literate.   I now pay almost $60 with Century Link for slow internet and it really bugs me, but I like having internet, would be very unhappy without it.


The Internet access is bundled in with the smart phone service. Many plans have data limits, once reached your optimal speed is decreased. Read the fine print as even unlimited plans can be throttled back.

Cell service can also be an issue depending on how close you are to cell towers.


----------



## TravelinMan (Dec 30, 2019)

My main access to the internet is my laptop.  I can easily print to it through my wifi network. I love how quick it responds since I have lots of RAM and electronic hard drive.  It cold boots in 9 seconds.

I use my smart phone for quick looks for information, weather or whatever since it is almost always in my pocket.

For reading, I use my 11" tablet because it is easy to read even in a darkened room.

The Chromebook has become the main access for my wife.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop, which I will keep till my Windows 7 dies!
iPhone
iPad, which I use most of the time.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a lightweight laptop, only. Nothing else.
 It works with a wired modem.  No wireless access here.  Wired is very reliable for me.

A different wire plugs to the outlet, for electricity sometimes, but I can unplug it , for long periods, as the battery in the laptop lasts many hours.

I had heard same as you Deb, that Windows 10 was disliked.  When I finally had to switch to it, I didnt find it awful to get used to, and am fine with it, now.

I read some of these posts, and will read more of them, when I can.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2019)

iPad Pro 12 inch screen. I do 99% of my things on this. The other 1% is on my iPhone.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 30, 2019)

Have windows 7, on desktop, have great ignorance about all 'pc stuff.' have no desire to learn
Must have Word to type me 'great literature,' (Oh yea!)
Memory problems makes me reluctant to deal with this infernal machine and/or try to become adept
Son gave me a laptop several years ago-never could get me fingers to fit keyboard.

AARP sells a Pc for old folk that are dumber than a brick, which is attractive but pricey.

Finally, I  am apprehensive of the amount of info on this infernal machine.
Son worked for software company:
I was employed by probation dept, using a closed site; son told me he could hack site, did so in less than a week.
Apparently, those with good knowledge of operational systems can pull-up anything they chose.
These infernal machines are dangerous and there is no methods to control access-the greater the firewalls, the more determined hackers become.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2019)

@jerry r. garner

Just in case you ever cannot sit in the chair at the desktop (or if anyone else here ever finds themselves more limited in the future)

For all of your info, some laptops have same or larger keyboard as you are using on your PC desktop.  I need that, too, and my keyboard has large square keys.
So if you ever need access from not at the desk, then ask son(or someone) to get you a laptop with a regular size, full-size, keyboard.

In addition, For vision help, some laptop have screens (mine included) that are also the same full size.
Weight is not too bad, as it's a very thin style.

I think Word is on every single computer of any kind, but I could be mistaken about that.

^^^^^^
I agree about the info on it.  I think each of us needs to figure out which info we put on it.... and what we use it for, and what we do _not_ choose to put on it.

But there is likely no way to keep info OFF internet, someplace.  If we don't put it on there, ourselves, then our own banks, etc...all have our info on theirs.
And all of our info is out there, anyway now.

Think of how do all of those places get our names and addresses to send us junkmail.  And they know when we will turn 65, etc....

I do agree with you, it's a serious concern, but not anything I would know how to change.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 30, 2019)

Desktop computer as hubby used to work at home and is now recently retired. I also use my phone when I am not at home. I do have a laptop and a tablet but I don't use them much.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

debodun said:


> Desktop computer
> Laptop
> Tablet
> Mobile device such as a phone or pocket PC
> other


All of the above:  when I'm at home and in my computer room, I use my PC.  When I'm downstairs or lying in bed, I use my tablet.  I use my phone constantly for texting, whatsapp (to chat and exchange pictures with my British pen pal) and phone calls (but not much for computer unless away from home as the screen is too small.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Marlene said:


> All of the above:  when I'm at home and in my computer room, I use my PC.  When I'm downstairs or lying in bed, I use my tablet.  I use my phone constantly for texting, whatsapp (to chat and exchange pictures with my British pen pal) and phone calls (but not much for computer unless away from home as the screen is too small.


Now there is a topic for another thread (Favorite Apps - coming to a forum near you.)


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

_We_ have 2 desktops with large monitors, a laptop, iPhone (not mine). I was given a Samsung tablet for Xmas that I've got to get used to.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

Gardenlover said:


> Now there is a topic for another thread (Favorite Apps - coming to a forum near you.)


Interestingly enough, I use very few apps because I don't want to deal with the risk of viruses and hackers (plus, I just don't need many).  But I do love whatsapp as it allows me to stay in touch with people and was a great boon when I was in Ireland.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

Marlene said:


> Interestingly enough, I use very few apps because I don't want to deal with the risk of viruses and hackers (plus, I just don't need many).  But I do love whatsapp as it allows me to stay in touch with people and was a great boon when I was in Ireland.



Whatsapp is a good way to stay in touch with friends around the world.


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

Lap Top or iPhone.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2019)

Desktop at home (10 years old -- has latest software but old processor --- needs to be replaced) and tablet while traveling.


----------



## drifter (Dec 31, 2019)

I have a desktop in my office and an iPad by my tv chair. I have two older iPads in a grocery sack in my closet to donate to Goodwill or someone as soon as I get to where I can drive again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2019)

My main access is my desktop, that's the computer that I use regularly.  I have bought, not too long ago, my first laptop and smartphone.  I do use my laptop if I want to watch something on TV in the other room while I'm online, but so far not that much.  The phone is rarely used for anything other than regular short calls to/from my husband.


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2020)

Desktop for me, I do have the others as well,
but very rarely use them for the Internet.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2020)

10 inch tablet for games. (Gin Rummy/Slots/Word games)
15.5 Chromebook Laptop for Internet.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> 10 inch tablet for *games*. (Gin Rummy/Slots/Word games)
> 15.5 Chromebook Laptop for Internet.



Here's my wife's favorite


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2020)

Desktop with Windows 10 (I HATE Windows10).  I only have Windows 10 because (1) You can't buy a new device with Windows 7, and I had to replace my desktop in spring of 2019, and (2) Widows 7 isn't being supported or updated any more.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I bought my 14 inch screen laptop end of July
I had a HP Windows 7 computer for 8 yrs,so happy I got rid of it no more Windows


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> I bought my 14 inch screen laptop end of July
> I had a HP Windows 7 computer for 8 yrs,so happy I got rid of it no more Windows


Ditto......No more Windows on Chromebook...


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 25, 2020)

I used an Apple iMac desktop until it became slow to boot up and would freeze at times.  It's over ten years old so considered obsolete.  I have two iPads and a Chromebook.  I kept thinking I needed to replace the desktop. I do a lot of online genealogy research and liked the ease of reading records on the 27" screen on the desktop but decided to replace it with a new MacBook Air laptop.  I like not being tied to a desk and that I can take the MacBook with me to the library or where ever I need to go.


----------



## cdestroyer (Feb 26, 2020)

as a computer type I have a tower and laptop. win 7 64 bit on the laptop.


----------



## Devi (Feb 27, 2020)

We have wired desktop computers with large monitor screens (32 inch). As I am disabled (but can walk) and have a second bedroom "office", the desktop computer works for me as I can plop myself in front of it.

Shortly, my husband will also be using his Samsung S8 smartphone.

If I recall correctly, the difference is that smartphones access the internet via phone service, rather than cable.


----------



## Wren (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a laptop which is kept on my desk, but mainly use my iPad


----------

